# Performax 22-44 Drum Sander



## gizmodyne

How is it when you have a larger piece and turn it? Even results?


----------



## Chipncut

Nice machine,

I seen the original prototype of this machine being demonstrated by its inventor

at the National inventors conference, in Red Lake Falls MN, quite a few years ago.

At the time I didn't think it would turn out so successful.


----------



## GaryK

John - You know I have only ran something through to test for that when I first set it up, and once
after I moved to Texas to make sure that it was still OK.

It was even, but I tested it with a narrower piece. I have never had anything wider that 22" to actually
test it out. With the real wide piece you might have to re-adjust it.

Thanks for bringing that up. I forgot about it since I have never done it.


----------



## rikkor

I have the same machine. I second the rating, and would gladly recommend it to anyone looking for a drum sander.


----------



## LeeJ

Hi Gary;

Thanks for the review.

I have the Delta version, and while it works, I don't recommend it.

I'd rather switch than fight.

Lee


----------



## Grumpy

Thats a nice piece of equipment Gary. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cajunpen

I have the 16×32 version and it is everything that Gary said it is and then some. It is THE handiest machine in my shop. Dust collection is an absolute must.

Lee, I looked at both the Delta and the performax (side by side) and if I remember correctly the salesman recommended the Performax - based on the height adjustments. As I recall the Delta's table raised up and down and the Performax's drum moves up and down for height adjustment.


----------



## dataman

I have the 16×32 also and live it!
I have found it difficult to get the sandpaper strips on perfectly at times but dispite that I still love it.


----------



## mot

I also have the 16-32 and just love it. I set it up once and it's been fine since. Once you get used to changing the paper on it, you can do it in a jiff. Nice review, Gary!


----------



## Karson

I have the Ryobi 16/32 And it works great.


----------



## Splinters

Any suggestions where I might be able to find some of these sanders side by side so I could compare prices and capabilities?


----------



## Dansww

I have had the 16/32 for about seven years and I have run miles of stock through it. Getting the belts to stay in place was a problem. After running stock through it for an hour or more the belt will gather to the right side of the drum over lap and create burn problems. I fixed this by using spray-on contact cement and now the paper will stay in place. If you plan on using one of these sanders for large job I recommend buying a bottle of patients to go with it. I still have burn problems but it seems to be from other issues I am still working on. Dan


----------



## Loren

I have an older version of this machine.

Mine is the one that mounts to a radial arm saw and runs
off the saw's motor. I have had it for a long time. I bought
the conveyor belt as well. I picked up a very solid, very heavy
Delta RAS and modified it for use with the Performax.

1. It is S.L.O.W. - and it will stall if you try to overdo it on
thickness in one pass. In fact you have to run wider stock
through it 2-3 times to get it to thickness, owing to deflection
of the drum. Go in tiny increments on wide stock.

2. It is not a substitute for a planer.

3. If you work carefully and are patient it is very useful for
thicknessing small parts like guitar bindings. If you use this
to sand drawer fronts (for example) you are either very
patient or lack a faster way to do it, ie. random orbit sander
like Festool 150.

4. You spend a lot of time standing around waiting for the 
stock to come out the other side.

5. Stuff goes wrong. You have to monitor it constantly
to make sure it feeds right and doesn't hang up on thicker
sections of the work. A methodical (and painstakingly slow)
approach is best.

That being said - if you build guitars or need to thickness small
parts consistently it's a great tool to have. It run at about 
1/10 the efficiency of a lunchbox planer in terms of getting 
your wood to thickness. Incredibly tedious for some work -
just the tool for other work.


----------



## brunob

I just got the Grizzly and so far I love it. One of the plastic pieces was cracked. I called - got a new one in a couple of days. Not sure how I got along without this machine.


----------



## Sac

After reading another review I saw where SPalm mentioned that Jet bought out Performax. I noticed that there are still Peromax as well as Jet being sold. I do like the Grizzly tools. Some great comments here. I hope to add a drum sander to the shop this summer after I save some more. Thanks for a great review Gary.


----------



## sandhill

You guys are making me drool!


----------



## POGO

I have the same Jet 22-44 Inch drum sander and only have used it on occasion. Other than the previously discussed issue with changing belts, have you solved the issue with unevenness on stock when sanding panels wider than the drum? Even with light cuts the drum edge cuts a indention in the stock much deeper than the rest of the sanded surface.


----------



## JohnAlson

If anyones interested, you can read more reviews of this particular unit (among others) at drum sander reviews


----------

